# A billion Lives update



## kimbo (30/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide (30/6/15)

Love the intro and the emphasis on the "V", just like the TV series, time to join the revolution and _fight back..._just that this is reality and definelty not _science-fiction!_


----------

